# Old Plus New Injury Question



## StillKickin (Jul 13, 2016)

You all take into account that I'm an old fart ok, also that for over 20+ years I never really had an injury thankfully.

So for the old injury. About 1.5 years ago I was warming up for a couple good sets of incline barbell bench. I'm at 185, everything feels good, shoulders feel good, good stretch\contraction, I'm in the groove. Thinking that it's going to be a productive few sets coming up. Anyway....185 tenth rep, gonna rack it anyway, thankfully my buddy was getting into position to spot my first real set anyway. BANG, my right shoulder pops, the pain is immediate, he sees it and racks the bar for me.
That entire day I was actually afraid this was an injury that would limit my exercise rotation perminantly. But I swear in two days I had full function of the shoulder and was pain free. Now I stayed away from anything that directly involved the shoulder for some time. But within 2 months I was comfortable going back to dumbbell inclines, as well as the usual assortment of shoulder and trap movements. But I have yet to do another set of barbell inclines since. 
The question is what did I do, how did it seemingly heal so quickly, and can I get back to heavy incline bb bench?

New injury. Yesterday doing barbell shrugs. BANG felt something in my right forearm, inner\mid\top area, move and immediately burn and hurt like hell. Rested the bar on the pins and waited for swelling to start. It never did swell or bruise. Ached the rest of day. I dropped the weight to 225 took off the wrist wraps and just tried to do a light set of shrugs. Nope it hurt.
Today it feels fine. 

I just am not accustom to injuries, never have researched them and wondered what you all thought about these two.


----------



## snake (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your injuries but unfortunately, if you push hard enough sooner or later these things happen.

Your first injury; It sounds like you're healed up, or as good as it's going to get. If it were me, I would avoid that movement with a bar. I'm sure you could get some good pec/shoulder development from other movements. But if you want to try it have at it. I also question the "Pop" you had during the movement and quick recovery you had. Not to scare you but if it was a tendon rupture, you may not have much pain a few days later and possibly little to no bruising.  There's just not a lot pain receptors at the tendon bone connection to cause pain and little to no blood flow to cause bleeding; hence no bruising. If you do go back to incline barbell presses and find weakness on that side, by money is on the tendon rupture; a complete rupture will not mend on its own.

Your new injury; I would not be too worried about this one. The bands of muscle that make up the forearm are damn fast healers. You just need to work around it for a week or two. Were you using wrist wraps or wrist straps? If you weren't using straps, use them when you start back up in 2 weeks.

One last thing to mention; age does play a role in injury but you didn't say how old you are.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 13, 2016)

snake said:


> Sorry to hear about your injuries but unfortunately, if you push hard enough sooner or later these things happen.
> 
> Your first injury; It sounds like you're healed up, or as good as it's going to get. If it were me, I would avoid that movement with a bar. I'm sure you could get some good pec/shoulder development from other movements. But if you want to try it have at it. I also question the "Pop" you had during the movement and quick recovery you had. Not to scare you but if it was a tendon rupture, you may not have much pain a few days later and possibly little to no bruising.  There's just not a lot pain receptors at the tendon bone connection to cause pain and little to no blood flow to cause bleeding; hence no bruising. If you do go back to incline barbell presses and find weakness on that side, by money is on the tendon rupture; a complete rupture will not mend on its own.
> 
> ...



I am a young jake at 44 years old. Ha.
Yeah had wraps on when the forearm got hurt.


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> I am a young jake at 44 years old. Ha.
> Yeah had wraps on when the forearm got hurt.



Take the time off from the movement and try coming back light and building up. Also, I strongly recommend the wrist strap.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 14, 2016)

When you feel pain  or hear a pop. Dropping the weight down and doing more sets wouldn't be a wise move. 
Just stop for the day until you can assess what type of damage you may have done. Or at least move on to something different.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 14, 2016)

At 44, I would strongly recommend a Rascal.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 14, 2016)

stonetag said:


> At 44, I would strongly recommend a Rascal.



A RASCAL! A RASCAL!
You SOB......how dare y.......
Ok, ok....yeah that may be a good idea.
But you know a bad ass one.



This one would pull the puss I think.


----------



## 6packFitnessLife (Sep 4, 2016)

on incline maybe the angle was to much or do you go all the way to the check on incline? if so, dont go to low on incline to over extend your shoulders, i kept getting sharp shoulder pain and then try not to go all the way now because it just doesnt feel comfortable and i listen to my body


----------

